# Create Table



## mdoemli (5. Sep 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen warum ich beim erstellen des Tables gpskoordinaten immer einen Fehler bekomme.


```
create table vinnr(
			vin 	varchar(100),
			id	int,			
			Primary Key(vin, id)
		);
create table gpskoordinaten(
			pid	MEDIUMINT NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
			id      int,
			x	double,
			y	double,
			date	varchar(20),
			time	varchar(20),
			primary key(pid,id),
			foreign key(id) references vinnr(id) on delete cascade
			);

ERROR 1005 (HY000): Can't create table '.\trackingtool\gpskoordinaten.frm' (errn
o: 121)
```

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## bronks (5. Sep 2005)

Was für eine DB verwendest Du?

MySql schluckt die beiden Creates ohne zu meckern.


----------



## AlArenal (5. Sep 2005)

Das dürfte HSQL sein...


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (5. Sep 2005)

kann HSQL foreign keys ? MySQL kann es ja nur mit InnoDB-Datenbanken


----------



## mdoemli (5. Sep 2005)

Also komisch,

ich benutze mysql.


----------



## AlArenal (5. Sep 2005)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann HSQL foreign keys ? MySQL kann es ja nur mit InnoDB-Datenbanken



Und bei BerkeyleyDB-Tabellen...


----------



## mdoemli (5. Sep 2005)

Also keine Ahnung bei mir funktioniert das einfach nicht.


----------



## Guest (5. Sep 2005)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taugen die was? Das sind so aufgemotzte ASCII Dateien, oder?


----------



## mdoemli (6. Sep 2005)

Hab jetzt MySql nochmal neu installiert. Jetzt funktionierts wieder.


----------

